# اعتذار خاص للأعضاء الكرام : عبد يسوع المسيح و مولكا مولكان



## thunderbolt (5 أكتوبر 2018)

صباحكم او مسائكم خير أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة الكرام 

هذا الموضوع هو خاص وهو بصراحة للاعتذار للأعضاء او المشرفين المسيحيين الكرام ( عبد يسوع المسيح ) وكذلك ( مولكا مولكان ) 

حقكم علي اعتذر بشدة بصراحة ما كنت اقصد .. فأنا امر بحياتي بحالة توتر وخوف وقلبي يرقع بشدة اكثر الأحيان 

واحلفلكم بماذا اني احبكم لأنكم اخوتي في الانسانية .. صحيح إنكم لسعوا اخوتي في الاسلام ولكن اخوتي في الانسانية 

والديانة المسيحية هي اقرب الديانات الى قلبي 

واحلفلكم بماذا اني كنت ناوية اروح لكنيسة معروفة عندنا بالكويت عشان كنت ناوية أعلن اني عابرة وأغير خانة بطاقتي من الاسلام الى المسيحية .. ولكن فجأة شعرت بخوف وانه دماغي مشوش لذلك ما ذهبت لهذه الكنيسة المعروفة وطائفة معينة معروفة ولكن بدون ذكر اسماء طوائف عشان ما أسبب مشاكل بالمنتدى 



انا والدتي تجبرني على تعاطي حبوب نفسية وأكثر الأوقات خايفة وأفكر في مصيري الابدي 

وقلبي يرقع ليل ونهار لما أفكر بهذا الموضوع ما اعرف شسوي 


الله يخليكم سامحوني ما اقصد الأسلوب الي طلع مني بموضوع هل المقصود هو الاله او الانسان ؟؟ 

وفعلا معاكم 

يعني انا مثلا غريبة داخلة بيت ناس المفروض ما افرض عليهم رأيي او شيء لا يريدونه 


وكان أسلوبي طفولي واستفزازي .. صح معاكم حق 


اعتذر بشدة ما راح أعيدها مرة ثانية 

وأحاول افهم الانسان الي يخالفني بالرأي ويفهمني حتى لو ما نتفق مع بعض المهم الفهم نعم هذا هو ما اريد 

زميلتكم 

ثاندربولت


----------



## اني بل (5 أكتوبر 2018)

اكيد رح يسامحوكي هم قلبهم كبير يسع الجميع كلنا معرضين للموقف ذاته والمسامح كريم ربنا سامحنا على خطايانا الكثيرة مارح نقدر نسامح وحابه قلك اهلا فيكي وربنا يهديكي لكنيسة معينة تعرفي ربنا طالما عندك نية قلبية تعرفيه وربنا يعلن لكي ذاته
ربنا معاكي اختي العزيزة


----------



## Maran+atha (5 أكتوبر 2018)

شكراً للموضوع

اعرفى أن هل بيتك هم أول وأكثر ناس يستخدمهم الشيطان ليهاجموا حضرتك عندما تعرفى طريق الحق والحرية والخلاص.

فالشيطان يريد الهلاك لكل البشر
وعلى كل مسلم عليه ان يعلم حقيقة الإسلام انه عبادة وثنية 1000%

ربنا يباركك ويريد إلى طريق الخلاص.


----------



## أَمَة (6 أكتوبر 2018)

اعتذارك يا بنتي مقبول. أنا متأكدة أنك صادقة من خلال خبرتي معك. فقد سبق (منذ مدة غير قصيرة) أنك اعتذرتِ لي و وعدتيني بأنك لن تكرري الأسلوب غير اللائق في المخطابة، و وفيت بوعدك الى حين موضوعك الأخير. استغربت بصراحة و تساءلت "ماذا حصل لـِ "thundertbolt" و فهمت السبب بعد قراءة اعتذارك أنك تعانين من مشكلة نفسية، لعلها كانت هي السبب وراء فقدان توازنك.

أحب أن أؤكد لك، يا بنتي، أن هذه الحالة ليس عيبا.. هي حالة مرضية مثلها مثل كل الأمراض. والدتك تجبرك على أخذ الحبوب لأنك بحاجة للدواء، فهي مُدركة وضعك و تحبك جداً (كأي أم) و تتمنى لك بأن تكوني في أفضل حال دائما. 

اسمعي لوالدتك و خذي الدواء في وقته. و صلي الى الرب أن يرشدك الى الطريق الصحيح و الحق. لو حبيتي تكتبي لي على الخاص فأنا في خدمتك.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 أكتوبر 2018)

الاخت ثاندر بولت ..
بالنسبة لى لم أزعل أبداً منك بل زعلت عليك لأن من يريد الفهم ليس هذا اسلوبه ..
والموضوع لا يحتاج لأعتذار بالنسبة لى أبداً ..
وانتِ لستِ بغريبة فهذا مكانك ..
ونصيحة لكِ لا تتسرعى فى حياتك او قراراتك وأعطى لنفسك فرصة للتفكير دائماً ..
والامراض النفسية مثلها مثل الامراض العضوية تحتاج للعلاج حتى لا تتفاقم وتتأزم ولا عيب فيها ..
صلاتى من أجلك أن تكون أحوالك للأفضل ..


----------

